# Mazzer Mini vs Baratza Sette 270W



## radrich (Nov 26, 2016)

I'm looking to get an electric grinder to be used primarily for a coffee popup. My primary choice was the Baratza Sette 270W which retails for about GBP350 brand new. However, I came across a site selling a refurbished Mazzer Mini Automatic for GBP295 which is now making me reconsider whether to get the Mazzer or the Sette. From some reviews I've read, Baratza grinders tend to have some parts break after a year or two, which is a concern for me since given my expected use.

Portability is a consideration for me, since we're doing popups. However, grind consistency and reliability are my top 2 considerations. Having a built-in doser is also nice, but not a hard requirement.

TIA for the inputs


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Think you will find the Sette weigh version is nearer £500


----------



## radrich (Nov 26, 2016)

the sites i checked for the prices are both in AUD, i just converted them to GBP for ease of the readers on this forum. I was actually surprised it was selling at that price, given that it's slightly cheaper even vs US sites


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

You would be a brave man to buy any grinder from Australia in case of returns, let alone the 270W with all the documented problems it has had.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

dfk41 said:


> You would be a brave man to buy any grinder from Australia in case of returns, let alone the 270W with all the documented problems it has had.


Unless you live in Aus . . .


----------



## GengisKhan (May 8, 2017)

You can get a refurb 270w for £360 https://www.coffeehit.co.uk/baratza-sette-270w-refurb.html

otherwise its 500 new


----------



## radrich (Nov 26, 2016)

that's the thing. I'm planning to ship the grinder to the Philippines. I'm planning to get a grinder from Aus because they cost much higher here even with the shipping cost included.

Given the problems reported are mostly on weight consistency, I'm considering getting the 270 instead of the 270W. Or in your opinion, would I be better off getting the Mazzer Mini instead?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I had a 270 non weigh and liked it a lot, but, in your position the Mazzers are pretty much bullet proof


----------



## radrich (Nov 26, 2016)

thanks for all the help, especially to dfk41. i'm quite ready to order the Mazzer Mini. Just a last thing before i place the order, i've read that the Mazzer Mini is a good grinder for espresso. Just wondering if the consistency is still good for filter. thanks again!


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

In my opinion, once you've set it up for espresso you won't want to take it right back for filter (not even sure if it's capable, someone will know though).


----------



## radrich (Nov 26, 2016)

MildredM said:


> In my opinion, once you've set it up for espresso you won't want to take it right back for filter (not even sure if it's capable, someone will know though).


I think so too







however, we're currently doing all filter brews for now for our popup so dialing back and forth shouldnt be a problem. When the time comes to get an espresso machine, i'd most likely get another grinder. How is/was your experience with the Mazzer Mini? Did you use it for espresso only?


----------



## radrich (Nov 26, 2016)

Btw, i've decided to order a brand new Mazzer Mini for AU$649 (£383). The main things that swayed me are:

1. Noise - since we'll be doing events i.e. Weddings and parties, we dont want to steal the show every time we're grinding

2. Longevity - heard of Mazzers lasting >5 years and burrs capable of going through 300kgs of beans before replacing

3. Reliability - read somewhere that Mazzers dont often get sent to repair shops for servicing

and besides, ive rarely come across coffee shops using a Baratza for their cafe ops. Hope this helps others looking to upgrade grinders


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Good decision, especially for reliability and build quality. I didn't ever have a problem with mine in the 5 years I had it. Mine was just for espresso.


----------

